

A Response to Ineffectual Java-NG Proposals - mccutchen
http://blog.fogus.me/2010/09/21/a-response-to-ineffectual-java-ng-proposals/

======
mccutchen
From TFA:

    
    
      // The point is... if you're going to invent a 
      // new Java that breaks compatability, then
      // at least try and fix some of the major issues 
      // like verbosity, invariants, inference, checked 
      // exceptions, and mutability.  Go wild.  Everything 
      // presented here could be compiled directly into Java.

